# Social Welfare Payments



## flexyd (9 Apr 2010)

Hi all.

I have moved to Waterford from Cork recently.

Is it possible to change my post office to Waterford?

If so, what do I have to do?

Thank you!

Flexyd


----------



## Welfarite (10 Apr 2010)

You must notify SW of change of address and nominate new PO collection point


----------



## flexyd (10 Apr 2010)

Brilliant! Thanks Welfarite!


----------



## heidi2 (4 May 2010)

Hi, can you tell me how many days do you have to collect your solical welfare payment in the post office before its gone off the system. thanks


----------



## gipimann (4 May 2010)

It varies, depending on the type of payment you're receiving.

If you're getting Jobseeker's payments or Supplementary Welfare Allowance, the payment is available until the Tuesday after the regular payment date.   After that time, the payment is sent back by An Post, and your claim may be suspended until you contact the office where your claim is dealt with.


----------

